# Adobe Exchange



## once2work (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm running PS CS5 on Mac OS10.7, I installed Adobe Exchange and it show inside the application but within the photoshop under window/extension, the Adobe Exchange haven't show-up, how can I make it appear. Thank you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 7, 2014)

I think that might be one for Adobe's own Photoshop forum here: http://forums.adobe.com/community/photoshop?view=overview


----------

